# Komodo and Singapore Zoo



## pythonmum (Jan 23, 2014)

I just got back from a great vacation cruising Indonesia with time in Singapore on either end of it. I didn't do any real herping (i.e. didn't get a chance to visit longqi), but the dragons on Komodo are so big that I got great shots despite using a little Cybershot:







This forked stick was all the protective gear carried by our guides on the tour. Menstruating women and anyone with open sores was not allowed to go. The dragons get too perky when there is blood around!










Here are some herps at the Singapore Zoo. The water monitor was just hanging out on the path in the zoo:




Some captive animals. An Aldabra tortoise:




A gharial




Saltie




Rhinocerous iguana




Okay, the next two are not herps, but they were so darn cute....
Ringtail lemur (we snuck in a quick pat, which it didn't mind)




Sumatran elephants in Bali. The baby was playing in the elephant swimming pool just like a child in the bath - rolling around, blowing bubbles, splashing. I even got a 'high five'!




I hope you enjoy.


----------



## jbest (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow did you go to Komodo Island?!?! Do you think its worth the trip over from Bali, I'm trying to con the Mrs......fat chance though i reckon lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 24, 2014)

WHat a cute elephant, lucky you!!

Looks like you had a great trip, seeing those Komdos in real life would be unreal!


----------



## Sel (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice pics Pythonmum! 
That Rhino Iguana looks huge! But of course my fave is the Aldabra  The babe elephant is pretty cute though!


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 24, 2014)

Always wanted a komodo...

How big an enclosure do I need OR can I just muzzle it & let it run free in the house? 

But only if my mum says it's ok.


----------



## mitch_dragon (Jan 24, 2014)

*komodo*

if you go to bali for long enough i think it would be worth the trip over to komodo.
stay a night or 2 go and see pink beach (beach with pink sand) and ofcourse the dragons!


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 24, 2014)

Accommodation on Komodo is very basic, from what we saw. They do it tough there. We were limited on our tour, but friends who arranged their own tour and went snorkelling said it was fabulous. However there is a lot of plastic rubbish in there water. We saw plenty of deer and wild pig (= dragon food) on the tour.

I DID bring home a dragon - carved out of hibiscus wood by the local artisans. AQIS was cool with that. 

As as for keeping one at home, it gets the house and you would get the shed. Refer to the NSW COP for more details...


----------

